# MAC - Naturally - January 2012



## LMD84 (Oct 23, 2011)

Place all your *Naturally* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Naturally** discussion* for the latest spicy dish: MAC - Naturally Discussion


----------



## bis (Dec 28, 2011)

By Candlelight, Redhead and Blonde MSF


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 30, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 30, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 30, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 30, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 1, 2012)

Blonde MSF


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jan 5, 2012)

I already have Redhead but I forgot to swatch it with everything else.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jan 5, 2012)

Subtle Breeze, Fresh Honey, Early Morning


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 5, 2012)

*Do not copy or link these images to any other forum or discussion board without my explicit permission!*


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 5, 2012)

For comparison on NC30... Although my hand is slighty lighter (and obviously dry as hell from washing so much with swatches! heehee)
  	Left to Right:
  	Lush Amber (LE from Semi-Precious), Pillow Talk, Sweet Ever After


----------



## soco210 (Jan 8, 2012)

A Cloudy Afternoon MES, Twilight Falls MES









  	Pillow Talk & A Perfect Day Lipstick











  	Fresh Honey Mineralize Blush






  	286 Brush




  	Fresh Air, Naked Space, Hot Spell Lipglass






  	Fresh Air




  	Naked Space




  	Hot Spell




  	Redhead MSF


----------



## lesleyrocksface (Jan 12, 2012)

All swatches were taken indoors on NC15 skin.


  	Lipglasses:

  	Fresh Air  -  Hot Spell  -  Naked Space  -  The Wee Coquette








  	Lipsticks:

  	A Perfect Day  -  Beach Sand  -  Pillow Talk  -  Sweet Sunrise








  	Mineralize Eye Shadows:

  	Cloudy Afternoon  -  Daylight  -  In The Sun  -  Summer Haze  -  Twilight Falls







  	Mineralize Blushes:

  	Early Morning  -  Fresh Honey  -  Subtle Breeze








  	Redhead Mineralize Skinfinish:


----------



## katred (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's a few:




  	Redhead, swatched separately




  	Redhead, mixed




  	Blonde mixed/ separate




  	Cloudy Afternoon dry/ wet

  	Lots more swatches, comparisons/ dupes, etc. here


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 14, 2012)

Subtle Breeze:


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 19, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


*Blonde* (L) and *Redhead* (R):






*Blonde* (L) and *Redhead* (R):


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 19, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


  	From L to R: Early Morning, Fresh Honey, and Subtle Breeze...






  	From L to R: Early Morning, Fresh Honey, and Subtle Breeze...


----------



## princess sarah (Jan 20, 2012)

Swatches from blog of Blonde MSF and Fresh Honey Blush.




 


 


  	Blonde MSF                                                                                Fresh Honey Blush


----------



## soco210 (Jan 25, 2012)

Subtle Breeze Mineralize Blush






  	Daylight Mineralize Eye Shadow






  	(L-R: Daylight over Palladium Metal-X, Daylight swatched, Daylight sheered out)


----------



## jetjet (Feb 19, 2012)

Redhead MSF



 



  	http://shopcookeat.wordpress.com


----------



## mmc5 (Feb 22, 2012)

Beach Sand, Sweet Sunrise and A Perfect Day Lipsticks




































  	and some quick comparison swatches too


----------



## soco210 (Feb 25, 2012)

Blonde Mineralize Skinfinish


----------



## chinablaq (Apr 25, 2012)

​ Fresh Honey & Early Morning blush​


----------

